
Scientists find link between infection with Toxoplasma gondii and schizophrenia - richardhod
https://www.sciencealert.com/mind-altering-cat-parasite-linked-to-schizophrenia-in-largest-study-yet
======
dang
Url changed from [https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/01/30/1559228/mind-
alt...](https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/01/30/1559228/mind-altering-cat-
parasite-linked-to-schizophrenia-in-largest-study-yet), which points to this.

